# Why Android smartphones consume more data - Times of India trolling



## rickenjus (Jan 9, 2014)

> Android smartphones are kind of like Hummers. Reminiscent of the oversize, gas-guzzling SUV's, Androids have the biggest screens and tend to use much more data than other types of smartphones, including iPhones. And that higher data usage could rack up heftier phone bills.



Why Android smartphones consume more data - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


seriously WTF ... such a stupid article was not expected from "Times of India" atleast..

or it looks like someone is being paid for bashing android and that too pointlessly...


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 9, 2014)

lololol


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> seriously WTF ... such a *stupid article* was not expected from "Times of India" atleast..


I'm pretty sure they have loads of that .


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 9, 2014)

WTF did i just read? :what::what:


----------



## Anorion (Jan 9, 2014)

we knew some of these factors for more than 3 years, and little will change going forward
large screen - if you are tempted to consume more video, this is a good thing right?
background apps downloading data - this is what you get for multi-tasking. easily handled, and not exactly a problem. 
data saving updates not reaching the handsets - ermm... so what if a phone is still on gingerbread, this is again not a biggie. maybe a little, but not so much is going to change or can be done about this. don't think the fine tuning on this dept is going to bring down the data use considerably. 

not going into other points because they were not raised by the paper. but imagine the opposite headline is equally infuriating. Android users not using as much data as iOS. (original story made comparison) 

so what is the problem? TOI should be re-named passtimes of india. when media is "sold out" it means figuring out new ways to charge for ads. so the ad may come in the middle of the story, but the content itself is not sold. it's badly written, factually inaccurate, mostly copied from the internet, not spell checked, but it's not "sold".


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2014)

Not going to visit this article to not increase their page count. But that *is* a rant written from an Apple fan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2014)

Why not switch off the mobile data instead of whining that an unknown bloatware consumes data?


----------



## rish1 (Jan 9, 2014)

times of india tech journalists are stupid..
the other day there was a mini review in launchpad of intex aqua octa...

since this is the first octa core released apart from so called galaxy s4...

they simply copy pasted the same definition..
for intex aqua octa as well.. and they explained ..
the first 4 cores are active under heavy load like gaming and when load is less the other 4 cores start working  and previous cores shut down.. I was like what.....?
I am guessing that guy uses an iPhone and must have read the only about negatives of galaxy s4 and copy pasting it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

lol  that person may have installed 1000s of bloatwares/virus on an android phone before testing and still complaining blah blah


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2014)

WAT!?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2014)

the readers are the product. the advertisers are the customers. true for any media. you can still filter down the agenda, and the conclusion is def not apple is paying individual reporters to write ridiculous stuff about droids. at least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> the readers are the product. the advertisers are the customers. true for any media. you can still filter down the agenda, and the conclusion is def not *apple is paying individual reporters to write ridiculous stuff about droids*. at least.



Seems like the actual case to me.


----------



## mobimonkey (Jan 10, 2014)

ah.. Times of india, I forgot its s news paper...its only purpose in india is to create confusion in the mind of its readers on behalf of vested interest of individuals and US. Its a nice trash paper


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2014)

Apple & Microsoft would do anything to make their products sell better......
 Recently my friend was gifted iPhone 4 from his relatives. As he is coming from Xperia U, he is hating his phone due to many obvious reasons which Apple doesn't want to remove..... Like USB mass storage support &  bluetooth file transfer....


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 10, 2014)

well I googled "moto g india", to check if there was any update regarding indian launch

and  found this article 

Moto G: Latest Craze in Indian Grey Market? | Mobile | Indiatimes Mobile

and then there was this line..



> Motorola's announcement that Moto G will launch in India sparked a frenzy with Indians waiting as much for Moto G as they wait for the *iPhone*.



really guys.. !!!!???
frenzy & waiting for iphone launch.. atleast not me...

article again coming from indiatimes group..


----------



## $hadow (Jan 10, 2014)

The articles of TOI tech journalists Sometimes make my heart go wakudokie. And no matter happens what both Apple and Microsoft is try to defame Android to get their market share up at any cost.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> And no matter happens what both Apple and Microsoft is try to defame Android to get their market share up at any cost.





mobimonkey said:


> ah.. Times of india, I forgot its s news paper...its only purpose in india is to create confusion in the mind of its readers on behalf of vested interest of individuals and US. Its a nice trash paper





Luffy said:


> Seems like the actual case to me.



 so how does it happen. editor gets all the reporters and copy editors into a room and says confidentially that "hey we all got iphone 5S, now we have to write stupid stuff about droids". even if Apple and Microsoft found this a viable method of promotion, why only they have this approach but Sony, HTC, LG... dont.

there already exists a way for oems to buy spaces in media. it's called advertising.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 10, 2014)

let the fite begin


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2014)

oh come on no fun if someone does not disagree


----------



## lywyre (Jan 10, 2014)

Wasn't this the publisher that The Hindu shamed last year by exposing their BT cotton articles ?


----------



## Bytebolt (Jan 10, 2014)

I saw this post by TOI on facebook... It got likes too...  Wtf...


----------



## Shah (Jan 10, 2014)

Bytebolt said:


> I saw this post by TOI on facebook... It got likes too...  Wtf...








Every damn thing you post on Facebook gets likes.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2014)

All you n00bs get your facts right.. 

Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> All you n00bs get your facts right..
> 
> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.



how does the number of users affect data usage??  so according to you windows os might be using less data than those other os? and what about symbian s40? get your facts right.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.







a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you n00b get your facts right..



corrected


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> All you n00bs get your facts right..
> 
> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.





this is going to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...g-youve-ever-heard-about-technology-cool.html thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> All you n00bs get your facts right..
> 
> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.



troll bait


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

err that was sarcasm guys :\


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

snap said:


> err that was sarcasm guys :\



how. it was not.


----------



## snap (Jan 10, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> All you n00bs get your facts right..
> 
> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.



there is a wink so hence i think sarcasm


----------



## rickenjus (Jan 11, 2014)

well he was being sarcastic... chill guys...


----------



## Krow (Jan 11, 2014)

rickenjus said:


> Why Android smartphones consume more data - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site
> 
> 
> seriously WTF ... such a stupid article was not expected from "Times of India" atleast..
> ...


Hahaha! Talk about being blind as a bat. If you'd actually read the report, you'd have noticed that it is a New York Times report. So this rubbish about Times of India not meeting your Android-lover expectations falls flat. The NYT report (*bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/why-do-android-smartphones-guzzle-the-most-data/?_r=0) quotes an Ericsson mobility report, which is a 32-page document by the company which used to be Sony's partner in making mobiles. Please read the report (*www.ericsson.com/res/docs/2013/ericsson-mobility-report-november-2013.pdf) and judge for yourself whether it is trolling or not. 

I'm sure you will not read the report, judging by your eagerness to brand this as trolling. So please head to page 29 for the relevant details. It quotes usage on one network in a particular region. Android users consumed 2.2 GB, iOS users 1.7 GB and WP users 1.5 GB. Here is an important paragraph from the report: 





> Android models have a greater variance due to a larger diversity of device models. In networks where high-end models dominate, average usage on these devices exceeds average iPhone usage. However,when operators focus on the low-end Android segment the average usage is usually lower than for iPhones.



This means that high-end Android phone users consume more data that iPhone users. Everyone knows that high-end Android phones have larger screen sizes than the 4-inch iPhone. Thus, the correlation is simple. Larger screen size leads to more video usage and gaming, leading to increased data consumption (as mentioned in the report).

After a point, you kids need to wonder whether reputed journalists' work is trolling or your own posts are that.

Infractions given to all the spammers in this thread. Enjoy. 

Oh yes...


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2014)

Just pointing out one thing. This might come across as completely unwarranted but...

Few years back this forum used to have genuine discussions rather than kids lulzing around. So everyone needs to cut the crap, grow up a brain, be mature and use head before posting.

Sure everybody loves fun, but this lulzing around has increased so much that it has become a pain in the arse. Someone says something. A kid takes offense. Result = Moderators have to handle a stupid report.

Being funny and having a sense of humour is completely different from lulzing around. Stop this meme culture and be humourous in the genuine way.

No offense to anyone.


----------

